# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  Insurance topics & assocaited links

## stw77

Below and attached there are some links and files, repectivelly, that are connected to legal and insurance aspects

http://www.admiraltylaw.com/statutes/hague.html

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7087391/ROLE-OF-PI-CLUB

http://web.uct.ac.za/depts/shiplaw/c...0Visby%20Rules

http://web.uct.ac.za/depts/shiplaw/cogsa.htm

http://scholar.google.gr/scholar?hl=...=viewport&pg=1

http://www.intertanko.com/upload/ISB...mpensation.ppt

http://www.houstonmarineseminar.com/...ishment....ppt



rgrds,
stw77
=====

----------

